# 7+ week old; general questions



## tiptontx (Oct 5, 2012)

Hey everyone, I just picked up my 7+ week old pup and I've got some general questions that I'm sure you other Vizsla-ee's can answer. First off, I'm so stoked to finally get my little guy. He's so much fun and absolutely adorable. He's had dewormings, firste round of shots, etc. Today is day three with him. The first night, he slept most of the night, without a crate and just on his puppy bed on the floor next to my bed. He got up a few times and scratched at the bed trying to signal that he wanted up there with me and my lady. I got up and put him back in his bed a few times and he would repeat the process. Eventually, we stopped paying him attention when he would do it and he went back to his bed and slept. 

Well, last night (the second night), he wimpered most of the night wanting to get up on the bed. I don't know how I feel about crating him because her and I work most of the day and I don't want him to be in a crate for 8hrs 5 days a week. Any suggestions here? Will he eventually just get used to the fact that he doesn't get to sleep on the bed? I've been thinking about doing a dog daycare, but I thought I would wait until he had his 12wk shots. What's the take on this idea?

Currently, when we leave for work (I leave at 6am and my lady leaves more like 7:30), I get up, feed him, and take him out and play for a bit before leaving the house. Then, when she wakes she does the same. At that point, she doesn't get him until 3pm and I don't get home until 6pm-ish. Today is the first day, but when I left, I made him an area in my enclosed garage with all his toys, water, food, and my iTunes playing for him to hang out in while we are at work. Would it be better to crate him or is this a good approach? Any suggestion or comments would be much appreciated. 

Oh, also, how much do your puppies eat? I gave him about 1/2cup first thing in the morning with some warm water on it and he DEVOURED it. Then, when my gf left, she leaves him with about a cup of dry food for the day while we're gone. What's the typical amount/frequency?


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Congrats on your new vizsla. 

I'm sure lots of people will have different opinions but I absolutely think a pup this young should be crated when you're not home. 

I'm not sure but from what your post says, is your pup going to be alone from 7:30am to 3pm? If so, that seems like it's too long without a potty break for a puppy that young. Any chance a neighbor, relative or friend could take him out in the middle of the day?

Just fyi, our doggie daycare won't take a pup before 12 weeks of age anyway, but I think it's a great idea for a pup to go even a few days a week just so they can socialize. When mine was young she would go to daycare and be so exhausted at the end of the day that all she did was sleep when she got home. It bummed me out because I wanted to interact with her but she was like a zombie. So, I switched her to half days, but luckily our daycare will do drop off so I didn't have to pick her up at the half day point. 

Per recommendation of the breeder, I fed our new pup 3 times a day. I can't remember how much but I went with the instructions on the bag.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Get a crate that will adjust in size. Get a good quality All life stages food. Get up an hr earler then normal and walk the dog to a place it can run off leash for 15 min or so. Back in the crate till your GF gets up to feed him preferably 1/2hr after his playtime. Train him to potty. After his meal, take him to a place In the yard say go potty. Give him 5 min to do his bussines if he does it praze him a lot. Take him back to his crate till you get home Do this until 12 weeks then doggy day care. Good luck.


----------



## tiptontx (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for the comments, and yes, today's his fist day, but he'll be alone in the garage from 7:30am to 3pm. I'm not too concerned about him using the restroom in the garage as much as I am about him getting into a bad habit of doing it inside. I don't have anyone around besides my gf and I do help out during the day for a small break since my neighbor to one side is 85+yr/old and the other is some hood rat lookin' people that I def don't want to have access to my place. Lol. Anyhow, I def wake up early enough to give him 30min of playtime with me before leaving and my gf does the same. Unfortunately, it was raining and cold this morning and he didn't want to take foot off my porch without shivering from the rain so we just played around in the living room. 

I'm an avid runner and as soon as I can, I'd like to go run with him for an hr each morning. I've been reading up that I can't do that until he's at least 6mo. I'll look into a crate this afternoon when I leave work. My original plan was to use the child door blocks to block off my dining area and leave him with an open crate door and and enclosed area to play in. Those child doors suck so that idea fell through.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

He is a puppy and if he is tired he will sleep well in his crate hopefully. This will be the key to your potty training. Like I said you can train him to potty on command.. You can do this and you will be happy you did. When you get home let him out of the crate straight to the yard give the command go potty. He may have an accident in the crate but don't let this discourage you. This is not ideal situation but I think it offers the dog the most consistency and safety.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

tiptonx, I don't mean to be a downer but 6 months is way too young to run your vizlsa. There are a lot of posts on here about it if you do a search on running with your vzsla, but most everything I've seen says you shouldn't do any real running with them until they're at least a year old.


----------



## tiptontx (Oct 5, 2012)

Flynnandlunasmom, I don't run on the road and what I've gathered is that at 6mo you can do "light" running on the dirt around this age. I'm not talking marathons, just a mile or two tops and on soft ground. Regardless, I'm going to consult my vet before anything. I took him on a 20min "hike" just walking the trail yesterday morning and he slept most of the day after returning home. I think this is what made him wake up and be so active about 1:30am. And man, he was sooo energized this morning about 5:30am. 

I'll grab a crate this evening when I head home. Should I put him up in there during the night while he sleeps also? Do you guys cover the crate while they sleep or leave it open?


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

That's totally fine. It sounded like you were going to do some serious running at 6 months and I just wasn't sure if you knew.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We put our crate by our bed and covered it, and were instructed to let him out at 4 hrs and then again in the morning, we also used the divider to make it very small. At 4 months he stopped sleeping in his crate and is enjoying taking over our bed. We still have him sleep in the crate when on overnight vacations, which many rental homes require so we are glad we crate trained him!


----------



## Kermit_days (Sep 24, 2012)

Our pup is 9wk now. We introduced her to the crate from day 1 (7 1/2wks) and she loves it. We have introduced it slowly making it a nice place to be before locking the door, my husband is making up a hot water bottle to put under her cuddly toy as I write.  

She has the door locked at night, but in the day we are always around so we leave the door open. She tends to stay in the living room with us but she does use it to get some peace from our busy family.

We haven't left her alone for more than 1 1/2 hrs yet. We will slowly extend it but right now she needs to go out so regularly, and her bladder control is so short it really wouldn't be fair. She is locked in at night, but we have a baby monitor on so we can let her out when she needs it.

I'd think about any other arrangements for while you're at work, certainly short-term. Right now our puppies are babies, and need to be treated as such with lots of regular attention.


----------



## tiptontx (Oct 5, 2012)

Unfortunately, my work schedule doesn't allow for much variation. I get there and let him out for about 10min at lunch. I went today and he hadn't used the restroom inside at all. He still hasn't used it once in the house in the three days. He's REALLY impressive for such a young pup. 

I feel like him being in the garage where it's open for him during the day gives him time to play on his own and not be cooped up. I'm gonna get him a crate though and teach him to sleep there, at the very least, at night.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm sorry, but I have to say it even if no one else will - the amount of time you are leaving your pup alone is way too much for only being 7 & 1/2 weeks old. Pay a dog walker to come play with the pup for at least 30 minutes to an hour during the day if you can't do it. Vizslas are extremely social creatures and it's not good to keep a baby puppy isolated for such long periods.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

threefsh, I totally agree with you and I said the same thing up above, but not in as direct a way as you. I had our dog walker come to my house 3 times a day for the first several months we had Luna.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

flynnandlunasmom said:


> tiptonx, I don't mean to be a downer but 6 months is way too young to run your vizlsa. There are a lot of posts on here about it if you do a search on running with your vzsla, but most everything I've seen says you shouldn't do any real running with them until they're at least a year old.


 flynnandlunasmom, I agree with you totally, I would say 18 months before the dogs growth plates have settled, personally and only very personally folks, I don't run Darcy as she loves to use her natural gundog instincts to hunt, stalk, point and flush anything with fur or feather.........she cant do this if she is connected to you to go jogging..


----------



## tiptontx (Oct 5, 2012)

Easy there, threefsh. He's been there for a day and hasn't been alone for more than 7:30am-12pm. I can sneak home for 30min during lunch and play etc. However, thanks for the advice. I didn't think about hiring someone to come by and walk him. I know that Vizsla's are different than most breeds, but I've raised two amazing labs prior and they were on their own most of the day on 80 acres and they were awesome. In reality, pups sleep for 80% of the day.

With that said, I'll check into a walker and see about getting someone to come by while my gf and I are at work. I plan on after 12wks taking him to a day care while I work, but they won't take him util he has all of his shots, respectively. 

Darcy1211, I don't hunt and don't plan on it. However, like I said, I don't think short jogs on dirt for a mile or two will hurt a "teenager" pup. EDIT: Forgot to mention also, don't know if all Vizsla's are like this, but mine WON'T leave my side on hikes. He doesn't even want to smell anything. I tried he just wants to sit at my heel.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

tiptontx said:


> Easy there, threefsh. He's been there for a day and hasn't been alone for more than 7:30am-12pm. I can sneak home for 30min during lunch and play etc. However, thanks for the advice. I didn't think about hiring someone to come by and walk him. I know that Vizsla's are different than most breeds, but I've raised two amazing labs prior and they were on their own most of the day on 80 acres and they were awesome. In reality, pups sleep for 80% of the day.
> 
> With that said, I'll check into a walker and see about getting someone to come by while my gf and I are at work. I plan on after 12wks taking him to a day care while I work, but they won't take him util he has all of his shots, respectively.
> 
> Darcy1211, I don't hunt and don't plan on it. However, like I said, I don't think short jogs on dirt for a mile or two will hurt a "teenager" pup........................I dont hunt either my friend I only said its a Vizslas natural ability to roam free and do his bit..and it's Darcy 1311


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

By the way tiptontx, welcome to this wonderful forum, as you can see we all have differant opinions ..but one thing in common is the love for our wonderful Vizsla breed.....again welcome to the forum..


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

tiptontx said:


> Easy there, threefsh. He's been there for a day and hasn't been alone for more than 7:30am-12pm. I can sneak home for 30min during lunch and play etc. However, thanks for the advice. I didn't think about hiring someone to come by and walk him. I know that Vizsla's are different than most breeds, but I've raised two amazing labs prior and they were on their own most of the day on 80 acres and they were awesome. In reality, pups sleep for 80% of the day.
> 
> With that said, I'll check into a walker and see about getting someone to come by while my gf and I are at work. I plan on after 12wks taking him to a day care while I work, but they won't take him util he has all of his shots, respectively.
> 
> Darcy1211, I don't hunt and don't plan on it. However, like I said, I don't think short jogs on dirt for a mile or two will hurt a "teenager" pup. EDIT: Forgot to mention also, don't know if all Vizsla's are like this, but mine WON'T leave my side on hikes. He doesn't even want to smell anything. I tried he just wants to sit at my heel.


A Lab is a completely different creature than a Vizsla. These dogs absolutely thrive off the company of their people and you're asking for trouble if you leave a baby pup home for such long periods of time. I can say this because we brought home our first pup thinking we could do the same - 8 hours in a pen/crate broken up by my husband's 30 minute lunch break. We ended up having to do a kind of "doggie daycare" at my mom's house because Riley was just so upset about us being gone. They need regular human interaction and will create their own entertainment if left to their own devices.

A jog won't hurt a 6 month old pup, provided he is off-leash and can set his own pace. At such a young age, your pup will be glued to your side. Just wait until he hits his teenage rebellious stage at around 7-8 months and you will miss your little velcro pal.  My husband takes the dogs on regular "runs" at nearby regional parks. He runs at his own pace while the pups run around and explore on their own.


----------



## johnnywiggla (Sep 30, 2012)

After everything I've been told/read, I still think it strange that your taking a 7 1/2 week pup out for a walk on the ground ?!


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

I looked at this last night and being a new dog owner didn't feel it was my place to say anything. Have to agree with threefsh though, it's a long time to leave a puppy. This is a time when they need you the most, we have Bella who is now 5 months and I couldn't leave her for to long. This breed are known to suffer from separation anxiety, that's why they are called Velcro vizsla's. I took it slowly and now can leave her 2/3 hours and when I get back she is crazy for a good 10 minutes and that's crated. Like you say there is nothing you can do apart from dog day care, how is your pup going to bond with you if it doesn't see you most of the day. I no it isn't what you want to hear but all I can picture is your pup all on its own in your garage, sorry


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

When Ruby was 8 weeks old I had an entire week off work to spend with her, so she didn't get crated until 9 weeks. My husband and I would leave the house at 8 a.m. and be back around 11 or 12 noon for lunch. We would stay home with her for an hour or two, depending on our schedule for the day. Then we would be back for the evening around 4:30. So, Ruby was never up for more than 3 or 4 hours at a time. Even then, she was an absoulte mess when we would let her out of her crate. Whimpering, shaking, wouldn't leave our lap. It really really upset her. 

I am glad you will look into a dog walker, because like others have said they really need human interaction almost constantly at that age. I only worked every other day when Ruby was young, and it was like she was a different dog on the days I had off. Much calmer.

Now she's 5 months old and I work from home, thank goodness!

Anyway, enjoy the puppy stage --- it goes by so quick! And welcome to the forum.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum tiptontx.

Like a threefsh, & Angie I couldn't believe what I was reading last night, that you could leave a puppy for that length of time. I have to agree that Vizslas are not dogs to be left alone for more than a couple of hours. I am surprised you are managing to potty train him when you are hardly there. Whats more I am surprsied that a reputable breeder allowed you to have a pup when you are away from home so much. All the breeders I enquired about puppies with, would not sell to people who were working all day, or wanted the dog live outside.

My 9 month old is just glued to me, so I just think it is very sad for your puppy that he is left in your garage all by himself most of the working day. As another member said, Labradors have a much mellor temperament than Vizslas. How are you going to give him 2hrs of exercise when he is older during your working week? Becareful that you don't end up with a destructive and anxious dog.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Finally somebody said it all! 

We were off for 3 weeks in turns with Elza when we brought her home. Then for three months my partner did all night shifts while I did all day shifts! She wasn't alone for longer than 3 hours after 8pm when most of the dogs (specially puppies) would sleep anyway. Now if we do the same shifts she will go to our dog walker for the *FULL DAY*. 

Poor thing, all I can say.... :'(

Why you have chosen a vizsla it remains a mystery to me.


----------



## Phoebejane (May 10, 2012)

I know this is a forum and everyone has different opinions but I am mortified when people ask for advice and everyone gangs up on them.. I may be overly sensitive and I know everyone has a pups best interest at heart but "different strokes for different folks"


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Regardless of everyone else's thoughts and interjections, you now have an 8 wk old dog that will be by itself for 2 x 4 hr shifts per work day and have asked for advice. Personally, I suggest a crate. My 2 1/2 yr old is crated for 8 hrs a day for 5 days a week. He has been on this schedule for 2 years now. I'm sure that he would be fine free roaming the house, but I don't want to risk him getting into something that can hurt him while unsupervised. A lot will disagree with the lengthy stays in a kennel and that's fine. Do what you have to. For the last 2 years my work day schedule is as follows,btw when I rescued my dog @ 6 mo he was neither potty of crate trained. We get up at 0530 and run for 1.25 hrs. I shower and prep for the work day and then feed him at 0720. @0740 into the box he goes until my return at 1630. Once home, there's a quick dash to the backyard for bladder relief and then I put on the fighting gloves. He and I will wrestle for about 20 mins then I'll take him down to the river for an hour of off leash free time. He gets to decide what we do during this time. Sometimes its fetch, playing with other dogs, chasing birds and squirrels, swimming or games. Following free time is 1/2 hr training season for whatever we are working on. Then we go back home for dinner. @2100 we go on leash running for another 1.25 hrs. Back home for some late cuddle time and sleep. On my days off we go on an adventure and have in depth training time. My V is a very happy pup and always has been. If you are going to crate him for extended periods, just make sure to compensate with plenty of exercise. At the moment, my guy runs anywhere from 10-12 miles a day and it is just enough to wear him out. They really are high energy dogs. For your pups first 6-8 monthes I wouldn't run your dog, but a brisk walk to lite jog should be fine


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Tiptontx,

I'm sorry that we've pounced on you -- though at the same time, I agree with those who worry that you and your pup are in a tough situation. I hope that you can find someone to come and play with your pup while you are at work, and I hope that you will have *lots* of time for training, exercise, and Vizsla snuggles when you get home.

Yes -- puppies sleep 80% of the day, but most V puppies have a strong preference for spending that time sleeping on someone's lap! 80 acres sounds great -- but a V might sit on the front porch waiting for you to come along.

HVF members are extremely devoted to our dogs, or we wouldn't spend time reading & replying to these posts. Does every V get the life that some of our Vs have? No. Of course not.

Just be aware that from your posts it ***sounds*** as if your plans for your V are pretty far outside of the norm of what others have found makes a V happy. So if you run into trouble with excessive energy, destructiveness, anxiety, etc., please be aggressive in seeking help EARLY and finding solutions that meet your pup's needs.

*dmak* has posted while I've been typing with a great response on logistics. I could absolutely see having a happy dog if you are able to put that much into it outside of your work hours. 

I hope you stick with us & keep us posted. What's your pup's name?


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi all, 

I had to jump in here and put my point across to all.. I am hubby of Angie and in turn Dad to Bella. 

We like many are first time dog owners and many have suggest a Viszla is not the best dog for a fist time dog owner!! What people have to understand is the Viszla is a wonderful edition to a household but I believe the conditions have to be right for all involved. 

From a Military background I have moved with my family many times and have spent years overseas. The time was never right... 

Now we are on our last post before completing 22 years service, Angie has not found a job since the last move and now looks after the home. Both boys are at school all day. Hence Bella is crated on the school runs - 2 sessions of half hour each turn.

The conditions are right....

Vizslas like many other dogs need attention and I do not feel leaving a pup along in a garage for long periods the right thing to do. Regardless how often it is walked or run.. I appreciate they are only dogs.. I get that. But you wouldn't lock up a 7 week old baby in a garage all day whilst at work.

Maybe people should ensure conditions are set before venturing out to get a Viszla. Appreciate new dog owners are new to a lot of things (we are included) but surely common sense prevails.

Not a rant, and by no means a dig at tiptontx but hopefully some one will read this in the future and realise that a young Viszla although an elegant dog which attracts attention wherever it goes needs attention and dedication by its owners. It doesn't deserve to be locked in a crate or a garage for the day whilst its owners work all day..


----------

